# un million trois cent mille X / un million de X / 1 000 000 (de) X - préposition ?



## tgarvey

Comment se lit le chiffre suivant?: $1.398.413

Un million de, trois cents quatre-vingts dix-huit mille, quatre cents treize dollars 
OU 
Un million, trois cents quatre-vingts dix-huit mille, quatre cents de dollars

Autrement dit, la préposition de se place où? 

Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Nulle part. Pas de préposition _de_.


----------



## traducteur efficace

Pas de "de" du tout, en français on dira: Un million, trois cents quatre-vingts dix-huit mille, quatre cent dollars.
Désolé pour toi mais on met pas de "de" en Français, aussi on écrit les nombres de la manière suiante: 1 398 413 $

PS: Pour le "$" il peut nous arriver de le mettre à l'amméricaine c'est à dire devant le nombre.


----------



## Maître Capello

traducteur efficace said:


> Un million, trois cents quatre-vingts dix-huit mille, quatre cent dollars


Oui, mais il faut orthographier le nombre correctement, en particulier mettre les _s_ et les traits d'union au bon endroit :

_un million trois cent quatre-vingt-dix-huit mille quatre cent treize dollars_

Ou alors, selon les rectifications de 1990 (que je trouve toutefois aberrantes dans ce cas-ci) : 

_un million trois-cent-quatre-vingt-dix-huit-mille-quatre-cent-treize dollars_


----------



## martinetcharis

bonjour tout le monde, j'ai vu cette phrase-ci dans un texte présentant la france:

La France est le pays le plus étendu de l'Europe de l'ouest avec ses _*550 000 km carré*_, disposant d'une part...d'une vaste zone maritime (zone économique exclusive s'étendant sûr *11 millions de km carré*)

je comprends pas vraiment pourquoi il n'y a pas de "de" dans la première partie.

[…]

merci bcp en avance


----------



## Mauricet

Cinq-cent-cinquante mille kilomètres carrés : "mille" est un adjectif numéral cardinal invariable. _Mille plateaux, Les mille et une nuits, il y a mille raisons de penser que ..._

Onze millions *de* kilomètres carrés : "million" est un nom. _Cette maison coûte un million de dollars._


----------



## Marfrance

Bonjour!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

1. 63 900 000 de Français ne lisent pas.

ou

2. 63 900 000 Français ne lisent pas. 


MERCI


----------



## snarkhunter

On ne dit pas "un million Français", mais "un million *de* Français" !

C'est parce que certains adjectifs numéraux s'utilisent _sans_ article, et d'autres, avec.

_Cent Français_
_Mille Français_

mais :

_Un million *de* Français_


----------



## Marfrance

donc 63 900 000 de Français, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, pas du tout !

Car _mille_ s'utilise sans "de". Donc : "63 900 000 Français"


----------



## atcheque

snarkhunter said:


> C'est parce que certains adjectifs numéraux s'utilisent _sans_ article, et d'autres, avec.


C'est parce que _million_ n'est pas un adjectif


----------



## Marfrance

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses rapides


----------



## tilt

De toute façon, même pour un million tout rond, avec une écriture en chiffres, n'écrirait-on pas _1 000 000 Français_ et non _1 000 000 de Français_ ?


----------



## silver lining

La question de tilt me met dans l’embarras! Je crois toutefois que j’utiliserais « de » lorsque « 1 000 000 » est écrit en chiffres, sauf si le nombre est suivi d’un symbole (1 000 000 $, 1 000 000 m2). Cet extrait des Clefs du français pratique semble confirmer ce choix, même s’il n’aborde pas directement la question du « de » :


> Noter que dans la langue parlée on dira _*le*_ _1 000 000 *d’*habitants_ si l’on entend prononcer « le million », mais _*les*_ _1 500 000 habitants_ si l’on entend « les un million... ».


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> De toute façon, même pour un million tout rond, avec une écriture en chiffres, n'écrirait-on pas _1 000 000 Français_ et non _1 000 000 de Français_ ?


 Ça me choquerait beaucoup ! Je ne tolérerais personnellement une chose pareille qu'éventuellement dans un tableau ou une liste, où le style télégraphique peut se justifier, mais certainement pas dans le corps d'un texte.


----------



## tilt

Le lien donné par Silver Lining me laisse un peu perplexe car écrire _le 1  000 000 d'habitants _me parait encore plus discutable que le cas que  j'évoque. Pour moi, on a clairement affaire au nom _million_, ici, et il ne me semble pas concevable de le remplacer par le nombre _1 000 000_, qui impliquerait de prononcer le _un_.

D'une manière plus générale, quelques recherches rapides m'amènent à penser que de toute façon, la question n'est pas censée se présenter : dans un texte, en effet, les mots _million _et _milliard _semblent devoir être toujours écrits en toutes lettres quand ils ne sont suivis que de zéros dans leur écriture en chiffres.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> D'une manière plus générale, quelques recherches rapides m'amènent à penser que de toute façon, la question n'est pas censée se présenter : dans un texte, en effet, les mots _million _et _milliard _semblent devoir être toujours écrits en toutes lettres quand ils ne sont suivis que de zéros dans leur écriture en chiffres.


En effet.


----------

